

Servint upgraded all their VPS packages - for free - FiReaNG3L
http://www.servint.net/newvpspackages.php

======
wmf
This isn't noteworthy since every hosting provider should improve
price/performance over time thanks to Moore's Law.

------
jcapote
I'd rather go with linode or slicehost and not be locked into centos 5

